# Pedestal sink - alternative to anchoring to concrete floor?



## aktheda (Mar 19, 2008)

I am installing a pedestal sink over tile laid on basement concrete floor. Although the pedestal base has holes to fasten it to the floor the configuration of the holes makes it almost impossible to put any type of fastener through them and then tighten them. The base was cast so that there is porcelin about 1.5, maybe 2 inches above (like a ceiling over) each hole therefore making it impossible to put anything straight down through the hole....plus it makes that space so miniscule that any type of fastening tool that I know of (other than one's fingers) cannot be used to turn/tighten. It's a most confounding situation. If they had just let the area above the holes clear and wide open... So I need suggestions for anchoring the pedestal to the floor. Is it acceptable to use some type of adhesive insteading of bolting to the floor? If not, can I use a bolt like they provide for the sink portion which I could place in the floor first and then position the pedestal over top and then use a nut/washer to tighten down (with fingers and then what, I don't know??)


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

Make sure it is level, use shims if necessary, use a bead of silicone around the perimeter. If you ever need to remove it, cut the bead of silicone and wahlaa out it comes. I usually add a few spots of silicone to the leg where it meets the base of the sink as well, just helps hold everything nice and snug.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I never secure the base to the floor unless it is a commercial building and required by the insurance. As noted, a few spots of silicone caulk on the pedestal where the bowl sets is fine since the bowl should be secured to the wall.


----------

